# Pregnant doe grinding her teeth



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

I have a doe who is due to kid March 17th. She has been acting normal all day and eating normally as well. But tonight I noticed she's grinding her teeth really bad. She's obviously in pain and hope she's not aborting but i'm not really sure what to do at the moment. She doesn't have a fever, no vaginal discharge but I can see lots of movement from the kids and I normally don't see this much. She's not pushing and I don't feel contractions but she is urinating a lot (of course not when I'm standing there with the ketostix). She's head pressing and really irritable. I'm wondering if I should give her some banamine, is it safe for pregnant goats? She's a mature doe who has kidded before, triplets last year so I'm sure she's having multiples. She hasn't touched the baking soda. I'm getting ready to take her some warm molasses water. Any thoughts?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry, I'm not much help here, I would run this one by my Vet. Hope you find out what's going on.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she is eating and acting fine otherwise, the kids may be putting pressure on her organs or spine making her uncomfortable.

If she loses her appetite, get a temp on her to be safe.

I would give her calcium in case.

Warm molasses water is good to give.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

She's slightly better today but not at her baseline. She's taking small bites of food every once in a while but not much intake. She drank a small amount of molasses water. She's pooping normally but straining to urinate and her urine looks a shade darker. Last night I was really worried that she was going to abort because she was in so much pain. I gave some banamine, thiamine and a baking soda ball. The banamine had no effect so I finally gave her some Torbugesic and she slept for a while. Her temperature is normal (101.7). She have a small amount of mucoid discharge from her vulva today but no blood or muconium color. Thanks Toth, I'll go ahead and give the calcium now. She was out browsing with the other does yesterday so trauma from butting is a concern but kids pressing on organs seems more likely.


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

I had one that was so uncomfortable- I was checking keytones too. It's actually this one that had the triplets I posted about. Anyway, that was negative and vet said to baby her along and give the banamine


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.
If she isn't eating to well. It could be her Rumen is off. Seeings how her temp is normal, I hope you took it before giving the banamine?
Give a shot of Fortified Vit B complex and Probiotics for a few days.

Also late on pregnancy, some does, do not have much room to eat much, because of the kids in there, so you will need to feed her good quality leafy Alfalfa, but if she isn't use to it, give her a very small amount at a time.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes, took the temps before the banamine. I gave her some CMPK gel then went to feed store to get some propylene glycol (just in case) came back to find a bit perkier ate s few bites of grain and hay bit still grinding her teeth a bit. I have been slowly increasing her rations for the last two weeks and added grain. I switched from alfalfa hay to alfalfa pellets and I don't think she's eating as much of the pellets and she won't waste her valuable rumen real estate on grass hay these days. I finally caught some urine on the keystone stick and she was negative but i'll keep watching for that. Should I give the vitamin b complex instead of the thiamine? I usually give the BoSE at day 140 but I don't think she'll go to day 150 , should I risk it and give it early? Last year one of my does kidded on day 140, before she got the BoSE.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

She's back to herself today. The kids have dropped really low so I'm sure all the teeth grinding was in response to pain of migrating kids. How long before delivery do they usually drop? It was not this obvious in my does last year until a day or two before, if memory serves.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I believe it is Vit B-12 that gives appetite. Use your best judgment.

glad she is doing better


----------

